# Der Verkauf von GTA 5 wurde gestoppt !



## addicTix (14. September 2013)

Jetzt fragt ihr euch mit Sicherheit, wieso der Verkauf gestoppt wurde.


Wie ihr sicherlich wisst, wurden bereits Gameplay's von GTA 5 bei Youtube etc. gesichtet.
Dazu verkaufen schon einige Geschäfte ( wie es aussieht unter anderem Müller ) das Spiel ganze 3 Tage vor dem offiziellen Release.

Davon haben auch R* und Take Two Wind abbekommen und diese reagieren nun darauf !
Es ist nun offiziell verboten, GTA 5 vor dem offiziellen Release zu verkaufen und sogar zu spielen !
Diejenigen, die dagegen verstoßen, müssen mit Konsequenzen rechnen.
Der Händler muss demnach mit Geldstrafen rechnen, Spieler sogar mit der Sperrung der Konsole.

Sobald ihr GTA 5 auf der Konsole spielt ( Sei es Xbox 360 oder Playstation 3 ), merkt dies Microsoft bzw. Sony und sperrt eure Konsole.
Aufgrund der Achievements wird das offline Spielen ( also die Konsole vom Internet nehmen ) auch nichts bringen, schließlich sieht man wann ihr einen bestimmten Erfolg freigeschaltet habt.



Ich weiß nicht wie es sein wird, wenn ihr das Spiel ganz normal vorbestellt habt ( z.B. bei Gamesonly.at, Spielegrotte.de usw. ), die das Spiel heute schon versenden. Es kann nämlich sein, das ihr das Spiel bereits am Montag in euren Händen haltet. Ob es Rockstar auch so streng sieht, wenn ihr bereits am 16. zockt ist fraglich. Schließlich wäre dies immer noch vor dem offiziellen Release.







Quelle: GTA 5 - Alle Verkufe gestoppt - News auf PlayNation.de


----------



## Lee (14. September 2013)

Ich seh das rein rechtlich als äußerst problematisch an, wenn Rockstar meint die Spieler zu bestrafen, die das Spiel vor Release gekauft haben und spielen. Folgender Fall: Mäxchen geht in einen Laden hat vorher noch nie etwas von GTA 5 gehört und weiß erst recht nicht, wann der Release ist oder dass es eigentlich vor dem offiziellen Termin ist und deshalb noch gar nicht verkauft werden dürfte. Nun schaut er sich das Spiel an, es gefällt ihm, er kauft es und spielt es. Am nächsten Tag ist seine Konsole gesperrt mit der Begründung ein Spiel verbotener Weise vor dem Release gespielt zu haben. Na kann da Mäxchen etwas dafür? Nirgends ist ersichtlich wann das Spiel rauskommt. Auch steht auf dem Spiel nicht drauf, dass es nicht vor dem 17. (oder wann auch immer) gespielt werden darf...


----------



## jaggerbagger (14. September 2013)

Ich finde auch, dass man Spieler nicht bestrafen sollte, dass sie GTA V vor Release spielen.
Die können ja nichts dafür, dass der Händler das verkauft. Egal ob sie davon wussten oder nicht, die Käufer trifft keinerlei Schuld finde ich.


----------



## NerdFlanders (14. September 2013)

Und mit welcher Rechtlichen bzw Technischen Grundlage lässt R* die Konsole den sperren? Den Account vl, aber die Konsole? Klingt nicht sehr glaubhaft...


----------



## RavionHD (14. September 2013)

Woher soll der normalsterbliche Kunde wissen dass das verboten ist?
Am Montag werden es vermutlich schon relativ viele Händler haben, dafür gesperrt zu werden ist doch schwachsinn.

Wie sieht es aus wenn ich es am Dienstag um 00:01 spiele?
Das wäre dann ja der "offizielle Release"
Oder werde ich gesperrt mit dem Argument, ich habe es schon vor dem offiziellem Release gekauft?


----------



## Thallassa (14. September 2013)

Ahja.
Weder auf der offiziellen Seite von Take Two, noch auf der offiziellen Homepage von GTA V steht das - die Quelle im Verlinkten ist InGame - InGame selbst gibt dann keine Quellen mehr an.
Ich stufe das mal als Fake ein.
Auch bei Amazon.com hatte ich gerade kein Problem, das Spiel zu bestellen.


----------



## addicTix (14. September 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Ahja.
> Weder auf der offiziellen Seite von Take Two, noch auf der offiziellen Homepage von GTA V steht das - die Quelle im Verlinkten ist InGame - InGame selbst gibt dann keine Quellen mehr an.
> Ich stufe das mal als Fake ein.
> Auch bei Amazon.com hatte ich gerade kein Problem, das Spiel zu bestellen.


 Spieletipps hat es auch schon gepostet
GTA 5: Kein Vorverkauf mehr! - spieletipps


----------



## Thallassa (14. September 2013)

Weezer schrieb:


> Spieletipps hat es auch schon gepostet
> GTA 5: Kein Vorverkauf mehr! - spieletipps


 
Soll das deswegen verlässlicher sein? Spieletipps gibt a) ebenfalls keine Quelle an und b) sagen sie selbst dass keine offiziellen Stellungnahmen verfügbar sind und man die Nachricht mit Vorsicht genießen sollte.


----------



## RavionHD (14. September 2013)

Scene-Gamers.de auch:
Gaming-News auf Scene-Gamers.de


----------



## NerdFlanders (14. September 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Scene-Gamers.de auch:
> Gaming-News auf Scene-Gamers.de


 
Was wiederum auf Playnation verweist. Is klar, ne?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (14. September 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Scene-Gamers.de auch:
> Gaming-News auf Scene-Gamers.de


 
Wer hat denn bitte den Bericht verfasst? Ein 12jähriger? Oo


----------



## Superwip (14. September 2013)

Ich möchte mal einwerfen das das Bannen von jemandem der eine Originalversion legal gekauft hat rechtlich wohl höchst fragwürdig ist.


----------



## omega™ (14. September 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Woher soll der normalsterbliche Kunde wissen dass das verboten ist?


 
Weil in jedem Laden dick und Fett steht Release am 17.09.2013, nur mal so als Vermutung.
Zudem gehen die meisten Läden her und verkaufen V erst mit einem Nachweis.
Ich habe heute auch im MM in Wetzlar nachgefragt und der Typ hat mir gesagt, sobald du mir einen Nachweis liefern kannst verkauf ich dir das Spiel.

//:



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal einwerfen das das Bannen von jemandem der eine Originalversion legal gekauft hat rechtlich wohl höchst fragwürdig ist.


 
Es geht denke ich auch mal viel mehr um die Leute, die dann prahlen "Hier Ich, ich habe GTA V, dass ist mein GamerTag!!!!!11" und machen dabei noch Gameplay Videos die den einen oder Anderen das Spiel vermiesen könnten.
Das inoffizielle spielen vor Release wird genauso behandelt als ob man mit einer Raubkopie spielt.


----------



## Apfelringo (14. September 2013)

Eine nette Marketingkampagne von Rockstar, hält wunderbar den Hype aufrecht. Und es verhindert dass eine breite masse davon wind bekommt wie ******** das spiel auf der Konsole läuft. Habe mir mal ein paar Videos auf Youtube angeschaut bevor sie entfernt wurden, die Stadt ist eine einzige Geisterstadt, kaum Autos auf den Straßen geschweige denn Passanten. Bei Red Dead Redemption hat es ja noch ganz gut gepasst, aber in einer Großstadt? Lange Ladezeiten und generelle Detailarmut.


----------



## omega™ (14. September 2013)

@Apfel: Pack dein Statement doch bitte in einen Spoiler.
Ich gehe ja auch nicht her und poste das Ende eines Spiels mitten in einen Thread.
Ansonsten gesehen haben kannst du viel, ob es am Ende stimmt ist eine andere Sache, genauso wie bei den ganzen Crash Videos.


----------



## Seeefe (14. September 2013)

Wusste garnicht, dass man einen Verkauf stoppen kann, der noch garnicht angefangen hat


----------



## Netboy (14. September 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht, dass man einen Verkauf stoppen kann, der noch garnicht angefangen hat


Na MS kann scheinbar auch Konsolen sperren die nie online sind


----------



## doceddy (14. September 2013)

Würde mich sehr freuen. Ich arbeite bei Gamestop und wir kriegen seit Donnerstag alle 5 Minuten einen Anruf von Vorbestellern, die nicht mehr warten können und auf Releasebruch anderer Händler verweisen


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2013)

Apfelringo schrieb:


> Eine nette Marketingkampagne von Rockstar, hält wunderbar den Hype aufrecht.


 
Der Hype ist groß genug, den muss keiner aufrecht erhalten.


----------



## Rizzard (14. September 2013)

Wenn ich das Ding am Montag bekommen sollte, wird am Montag auch gezockt.
Wenn Rockstar so etwas verhindern will, sollen sie eine Sperre einbauen, andernfalls wird los gezockt.


----------



## Schinken (14. September 2013)

Wie bitte soll Rockstar eine Konsole sperren? Meint irgendjemand wirklich Sony und Microsoft tun sich den Shitstorm wegen einem Spiel an? Außerdem würde Rockstar selbst eine Meldung verfassen damit es wirklich alle mitkriegen. Wer sowas glaubt, der glaubt auch an die Milka-Kuh.


----------



## vanWEED (14. September 2013)

ich finde das richtig gut  immer weiter so!


----------



## loltheripper (14. September 2013)

omega™ schrieb:


> @Apfel: Pack dein Statement doch bitte in einen Spoiler.
> Ich gehe ja auch nicht her und poste das Ende eines Spiels mitten in einen Thread.
> Ansonsten gesehen haben kannst du viel, ob es am Ende stimmt ist eine andere Sache, genauso wie bei den ganzen Crash Videos.


 Die Textur des Hauses an der Strasse ist Gelb und hässlich. Ohh nein jetzt habe ich dir die Story versaut.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (14. September 2013)

Diese leidige Thema von Release-Terminen und Geldsrafen bei früherem Verkauf.
Meiner Ansicht nach hat R* keinerlei Ansprüche mehr an den Datenträgern sobald sie bei den Großmärkten/Einzelhändlern sind. Schließlich haben sie ihr Geld für die Datenträger schon längst erhalten und ihr Besitzrecht abgetreten.
Wenn sie unbedingt wollen, dass es erst am 17. verkauft wird, sollen sie doch die Ware erst in der Nacht vom 16. auf den 17. ausliefern. Dann gibt es auch kein Problem.
Ich kann es den Händler nicht verübeln, dass sie schon verkaufen, schließlich verbrauchen rumliegende Spiele nur unnötig Lagerraum, den einige Händler nicht mal mehr wirklich haben, da dieser schließlich Geld kostet, ode als Ausstellungsfläche genutzt werden kann.


----------



## hwk (14. September 2013)

Rockstar hat aber weiterhin alle Rechte an der Software, was man erwirbt ist lediglich ein Nutzungsrecht.


----------



## Laudian (14. September 2013)

konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach...


 
Ahja. Verträge etc sind also unwichtig, weil du der Meinung bist, dass die das dürfen ?

Die Spiele werden nicht einfach mit einer kleinen Nachricht "Release ist am TT.MM.JJJJ" an die Händler verschickt, sondern es werden Verträge abgeschlossen in denen genau drin steht, ab wann ein Spiel verkauft werden darf, wo es verkauft werden darf, an wen...

Adidas und Puma verbieten z.B., dass ihre Schuhe auf Amazon verkauft werden (außer natürlich von ihnen selbst).
Und nur dass DU "anderer Meinung" bist ändert an diesen Verträgen garnichts.


----------



## omega™ (14. September 2013)

konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Diese leidige Thema von Release-Terminen und Geldsrafen bei früherem Verkauf.
> Meiner Ansicht nach hat R* keinerlei Ansprüche mehr an den Datenträgern sobald sie bei den Großmärkten/Einzelhändlern sind. Schließlich haben sie ihr Geld für die Datenträger schon längst erhalten und ihr Besitzrecht abgetreten.
> Wenn sie unbedingt wollen, dass es erst am 17. verkauft wird, sollen sie doch die Ware erst in der Nacht vom 16. auf den 17. ausliefern. Dann gibt es auch kein Problem.
> Ich kann es den Händler nicht verübeln, dass sie schon verkaufen, schließlich verbrauchen rumliegende Spiele nur unnötig Lagerraum, den einige Händler nicht mal mehr wirklich haben, da dieser schließlich Geld kostet, ode als Ausstellungsfläche genutzt werden kann.


 
Tja, es haben eben noch nicht alle Geschäfte GTA V auf Lager, die Lieferung an die Geschäfte wird am Montag stattfinden, dank den anderen schusseligen Händlern.

//:



loltheripper schrieb:


> Die Textur des Hauses an der Strasse ist Gelb und hässlich. Ohh nein jetzt habe ich dir die Story versaut.


 
Es geht ums Prinzip.


----------



## Apfelringo (14. September 2013)

In wie fern war das denn ein Spoiler ?
Ein Auszug aus Wikipedia:

"Ein Spoiler (engl. to spoil, „verderben“) ist eine Information, die wesentliche Handlungselemente eines belletristischen Werks, eines Films, eines Hörbuchs oder zukünftiger Folgen einer Serie zusammenfasst und dadurch dazu geeignet ist, den Genuss am Konsum des vollständigen Werks zu verderben."

Meiner Ansicht nach habe ich keine Informationen zur Handlung dargelegt.


----------



## DarkMo (14. September 2013)

ganz ehrlich: wenn die ned wollen, dass früher gezoggt wird, sollen sie halt nen datums-check durchführen, das man es vorher nicht spielen kann. entweder die läppische methode über die systemzeit (ka ob man da an konsolen was rumpfuschen kann) oder eben ätzend übers inet.


----------



## GTA 3 (14. September 2013)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich es eher als ne PR Aktion sehe und dies klappt auch noch richtig gut, wenn ich die Foren so beobachte. Mal schauen, wie es sich auf die Verkaufszahlen auswirken wird.


----------



## Laptophasser (14. September 2013)

Das ist doch total lächerlich.
Außerdem ist doch schon geschehen was geschehen konnte, wer nach Videomaterial sucht wird reichlich finden.
Dafür gleich ne Konsole sperren ? Ernsthaft ? Bestimmt nur ein willkommener Grund von Microsoft/Sony die Spieler zum Next Gen Kauf zu zwingen.
Weil man GTA V 2-3 Tage vor Release gespielt hat was völlig legitim ist darf man kein Battlefield, Fifa etc. zocken ? 
Wenn es wirklich darum gehen würde das man es nicht vor Release spielen soll würde man das Spiel für 2-3 Tage sperren oder die Konsole für 2-3 Tage.
Wie zuvor schon gesagt - einfach nur lächerlich.
Rockstar hat mich bisher eigentlich immer überzeugt, unfassbar was die sich jetzt erlauben.
Ziemlich komische Reaktion dafür, dass man hier doch das angebliche Spiel des Jahres vor sich haben soll.


----------



## hendrosch (14. September 2013)

Das ist doch sowieso nur win Gerücht was irgend ein 12 jähriger verbreitet hat. Weil andere das Spiel Spielen können und seine Mami es ihm (noch) nicht kaufen will. 
Als Gamestar auf FB ein Bild eines Fans von GTA5 gepostet hat ist da ein Shitstorm losgebrochen wo alle total neidisch die Leute, die jetzt schon spielen unter anderem auch als Verbrecher o.ä. beleidigt haben. 

Ich gönne es den Leuten das sie jetzt schon Spielen können. Wenn man es ersucht hat war es sicher kein Problem dran zu kommen. 

Mich selber interresiert GTA 5 nicht. Weder will ich die total bischissene Konsolen Version (siehe Gameplayvideos) noch sehe ich in GTA sowas besonderes wie alle anderen. Ich werde warten bis es die bestimmt erscheinende PC Version in irgend nem Sale für 10€ oder so gibt.


----------



## RavionHD (14. September 2013)

Ich mache mal Rockstar darauf aufmerksam:
Un enfant recoit GTA 5 en avance !! (EPIC) - YouTube


----------



## Apfelringo (14. September 2013)

Ich verstehe diese unglaubliche Faszination des GTA franchises nicht. Ich hab keinen einzigen Teil durchgespielt weil mich die Geschichte dahinter immer gelangweilt hat. Teil 1 und 2 fand ich als Kind noch ganz witzig, weil man eben in keinem anderem spiel so viel Freiheiten hatte. Teil 3 ging komplett an mir vorbei, hab es dann letztens mal auf dem ipad gespielt. Und San Andreas ? hab ich irgendwem geschenkt weil mich dieses "yo nigga" setting nicht wirklich ansprach. Gta 4 hab ich auch nicht durchgespielt weil die Missionen sich wiederholt haben und es einfach nur langweilig wurde. 
Vielleicht habe ich ja keine Ahnung und erkenne nicht die doppelte ebene die das Spiel hat, einen tieferen Sinn oder eine Moral. Es ist einfach nur Plump, ja genau das trifft es, Plump. Rumm fahren und Leute um schießen. Vielleicht sind die Verkaufszahlen ja genau deshalb so hoch, weil es ein Spiegelbild unserer Gesellschaft ist. Die sich wochenlang an Miley Cyrus Twerk Videos lustig machen kann, zu mario barth ins Stadion geht, fleißig prommi big brother schaut und um den Aufmerksamkeitsraub noch perfekt zu machen abends Gta in die Konsole einlegt. Es ist also nicht verwunderlich das (zum beispiel) Portal 2 nicht ansatzweise an die Verkaufszahlen von Gta rankommt. Gta hat sicher eine Daseinsberechtigung aber aufgrund solch eines Hypes und extrem hohen Verkaufszahlen kann man zu so einer Analogie kommen.


----------



## kero81 (14. September 2013)

Als wir gestern im Gamestop nachgefragt haben wann GTA5 verkaufr werden darf bekamen wie als Antwort Dienstag. Sollten wir es vorher haben wollen müssten wir 30000 drauf legen. So hoch sollte laut Gamestop die Strafe für zu früh verkaufte Exemplare sein.  Kann mir jemand n bissl Geld leihen?!


----------



## omega™ (14. September 2013)

Apfelringo schrieb:


> Es ist also nicht verwunderlich das (zum beispiel) Portal 2 nicht ansatzweise an die Verkaufszahlen von Gta rankommt. Gta hat sicher eine Daseinsberechtigung aber aufgrund solch eines Hypes und extrem hohen Verkaufszahlen kann man zu so einer Analogie kommen.


 
Hast du vielleicht einmal daran gedacht, dass vllt. die meisten Leute sich noch nie mit Portal befasst haben oder generell solch ein Genre nicht bevorzugen?
Ich stimme dir zu, dass sicherlich ein großer Teil sich das Spiel nur wegen den Hype kauft, oder weil der beste Freund o. Klassenkamerad davon schwärmt, aber dass das Spiel "Plump" sein soll, kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
Okay, dass ist deine eigene Meinung die ich auch respektiere, aber die Meinung ist nicht Allgemeingültig


----------



## Slezer (14. September 2013)

Wäre mal mega übel wenn das stimmen würde...


----------



## mommelchen (14. September 2013)

also wenn man die Grafik der Trailer und die der Youtube Videos , vergleicht haben die nur angst das die alle vor Release stornieren. Das Geruckel kann man sich ja net mit ansehn geschweige denn die schwammige Grafik.


----------



## Jeanboy (14. September 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich seh das rein rechtlich als äußerst problematisch an, wenn Rockstar meint die Spieler zu bestrafen, die das Spiel vor Release gekauft haben und spielen. Folgender Fall: Mäxchen geht in einen Laden hat vorher noch nie etwas von GTA 5 gehört und weiß erst recht nicht, wann der Release ist oder dass es eigentlich vor dem offiziellen Termin ist und deshalb noch gar nicht verkauft werden dürfte. Nun schaut er sich das Spiel an, es gefällt ihm, er kauft es und spielt es. Am nächsten Tag ist seine Konsole gesperrt mit der Begründung ein Spiel verbotener Weise vor dem Release gespielt zu haben. Na kann da Mäxchen etwas dafür? Nirgends ist ersichtlich wann das Spiel rauskommt. Auch steht auf dem Spiel nicht drauf, dass es nicht vor dem 17. (oder wann auch immer) gespielt werden darf...


 
Unwissenheit hat aber noch nie vor Strafe geschützt...


----------



## -Shorty- (14. September 2013)

Ist das die Retourkutsche zur Anti-PC-Petition? Nach dem Motto, bei Rockstar bekommt jeder sein Fett weg... 

Schon eigenartig womit heut Spiele Schlagzeilen vor Release machen müssen um in den Köpfen der Spieler zu bleiben.


----------



## HonkeyCJ (14. September 2013)

In dem Fall schon, der Fehler liegt ja nicht bei Mäxchen.

Übrigens stimmt das mit der Unwissenheit allgemein nicht: Jemand der durch sein Benehmen unwissentlich einen Polizeieinsatz auslöst muss diesen ebenfalls nicht bezahlen. Reicht auch schon wenn er selber nicht glaubt dass sein Verhalten einen Polizeieinsatz auslösen kann. War doch letztens wieder groß ein Fall in den Medien oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Jan565 (14. September 2013)

Ich finde die Verkäufer sollten vor Gericht gezogen werden. Das hat mich bei Final Fantasy 13 damals angekotzt. Ich geh bei Saturn rein ein Tag vor dem Offiziellen Release und was war? Die haben es verkauft und ich hatte damit keine Möglichkeit mehr die Special Edition zu bekommen weil die schon ausverkauft war bei denen, der Verkäufer vor mir bekam die letzten 2 Exemplare. Solche Läden sollten eine Saftige Geldstrafe bekommen die denen auch weh tut. 

Werde mir das Spiel eh nur für PC holen, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## omega™ (15. September 2013)

HonkeyCJ schrieb:


> In dem Fall schon, der Fehler liegt ja nicht bei Mäxchen.
> 
> Übrigens stimmt das mit der Unwissenheit allgemein nicht: Jemand der durch sein Benehmen unwissentlich einen Polizeieinsatz auslöst muss diesen ebenfalls nicht bezahlen. Reicht auch schon wenn er selber nicht glaubt dass sein Verhalten einen Polizeieinsatz auslösen kann. War doch letztens wieder groß ein Fall in den Medien oder irre ich mich da?


 
Ich rate dir noch einmal die Gesetzestexte zu lesen.


----------



## Jeanboy (15. September 2013)

HonkeyCJ schrieb:


> In dem Fall schon, der Fehler liegt ja nicht bei Mäxchen.



Beim Drogenkauf wird auch der Konsument verurteilt, nicht nur der Verkäufer


----------



## Superwip (15. September 2013)

Als Kunde weiß ich ja nicht das der Verkäufer das Spiel eigentlich noch nicht verkaufen hätte dürfen... oder steht groß auf der Verpackung:"Achtung! Nicht vor 16.9.2013 Spielen!"?


----------



## keinnick (15. September 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Ahja.
> Weder auf der offiziellen Seite von Take Two, noch auf der offiziellen Homepage von GTA V steht das - die Quelle im Verlinkten ist InGame - InGame selbst gibt dann keine Quellen mehr an.
> Ich stufe das mal als Fake ein.
> Auch bei Amazon.com hatte ich gerade kein Problem, das Spiel zu bestellen.



Wenn Du den verschiedenen Quellen etwas weiterfolgst wirst Du irgendwann auf einen User namens "Jsticks11" stoßen. Google mal danach und Du wirst dann irgendwann hier landen: Vine clip by Jsticks11

Sieht so aus als wäre sein Xbox-Live-Account tatsächlich im Eimer


----------



## Sebastian1980 (15. September 2013)

blöde nur das so ein bann bei xbox live unzählige andere ursachen haben kann. und nicht selten lags eher daran das spiele gespielt wurden, welche gerade mal im presswerk hätten sein dürfen. da dürfte die rechtliche lage ein wenig klarer sein. 
für einen bann wegen dem spielen eines spiels welches bereits regulär bei einigen händlern verkauft wurde sehe ich keine rechtliche grundlage. das ist ein problem zwischen händler und hersteller, das darf dem kunden egal sein. maximal dürfte man da vielleicht die nutzung des spiels bis zum eigentlichen releasetag einschränken/sperren. und nachträglich bestrafen für etwas, was der nutzer gar nicht zu vertreten hat, ich denke da kommen die nichtmal im gelobten amiland weiter. vom möglichen folgenden imageschaden ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## keinnick (15. September 2013)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> für einen bann wegen dem spielen eines spiels welches bereits *regulär* bei einigen händlern verkauft wurde sehe ich keine rechtliche grundlage.



Das ist das Stichwort. Ein "regulärer" Kauf kann / darf eben erst ab dem Release stattfinden. Wofür gibt's das Releasedatum sonst?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (15. September 2013)

das ist doch das problem zwischen händler und hersteller, was geht mich das an? 
wenn ich z.b. im saturn am 12.12. ein spiel kaufe, was dort im regal liegt und dort ganz normal zum kauf beworben wird. dann darf ich als kunde doch davon ausgehen das isch das auch ganz normal am 12.12. nutzen kann. irgendwelche absprachen zwischen händler und hersteller, das das spiel erst ab dem 15.12. verkauft werden darf, sind für mich als kunden doch völlig belanglos. mit welchem recht will man denn da nun losziehen und die konsole bzw. deren spieleraccount unbrauchbar machen? ich halte die meldung für einen fake oder zumindest einer äußerst fantasievollen auslegung irgendeiner tatsächlich seitens take two/rockstar getätigten aussage.


----------



## 10203040 (15. September 2013)

HonkeyCJ schrieb:


> In dem Fall schon, der Fehler liegt ja nicht bei Mäxchen.
> 
> Übrigens stimmt das mit der Unwissenheit allgemein nicht: Jemand der durch sein Benehmen unwissentlich einen Polizeieinsatz auslöst muss diesen ebenfalls nicht bezahlen. Reicht auch schon wenn er selber nicht glaubt dass sein Verhalten einen Polizeieinsatz auslösen kann. War doch letztens wieder groß ein Fall in den Medien oder irre ich mich da?


 
In einer Schuleinrichtung z.B. ist es so das auch wenn versehentlich der Feuerwehralarm ausgelöst wird und die Feuerwehr anrückt, muss der Auslöser den Einsatz bezahlen. Zumindest kenne ich so einen Fall persönlich, kann sich aber je nachdem von Ort zu Ort anderst sein.


----------



## keinnick (15. September 2013)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> das ist doch das problem zwischen händler und hersteller, was geht mich das an?
> wenn ich z.b. im saturn am 12.12. ein spiel kaufe, was dort im regal liegt und dort ganz normal zum kauf beworben wird. dann darf ich als kunde doch davon ausgehen das isch das auch ganz normal am 12.12. nutzen kann. irgendwelche absprachen zwischen händler und hersteller, das das spiel erst ab dem 15.12. verkauft werden darf, sind für mich als kunden doch völlig belanglos. mit welchem recht will man denn da nun losziehen und die konsole bzw. deren spieleraccount unbrauchbar machen? ich halte die meldung für einen fake oder zumindest einer äußerst fantasievollen auslegung irgendeiner tatsächlich seitens take two/rockstar getätigten aussage.


 
Nutzen darfst Du es wahrscheinlich bzw. es wird geduldet und keiner macht ein Fass auf (sofern sie das überhaupt rauskriegen). Das Problem für Rockstar scheint eher in den bereits veröffentlichten Gameplay-Videos zu liegen:



> The Rockstar policy on posting copyrighted material from its games is very clear:
> 
> Pre-Release Footage: No pre-release leaked footage of any kind: Any posting of in-game footage from leaked copies of the game prior to its official release date will be taken down, regardless of how the game was obtained. This includes “early unboxing” videos.


----------



## Sly84 (15. September 2013)

Den kaufvertrag an sich geht man mit dem Händler ein und dies auch der Fall wenn dies vor dem 17.9 geschieht. Damit ist das Produkt legal erworben. Will man einigermaßen sicher gehen, so geht man bis zum 17.9 nicht online oder 100% sicher man wartet bis zum 17.9. Dennoch bezweifel ich das es eine Sperre gibt fürs reine zocken, da auch Sony sich der rechtlichen Lage bewusst sein dürfte. Bei Microsoft hab da schon eher meine Zweifel. Denen trau ich eine Sperre für gewissen Zeitraum zu.


----------



## HonkeyCJ (15. September 2013)

omega™;5652513 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rate dir noch einmal die Gesetzestexte zu lesen.


 

Jo das rate ich lieber dir. Ich habe den Artikel bereits gefunden in dem meine Ansicht bestätigt wird, mache mir aber genauso wenig die Mühe, wie du dir, eine Erklärung zu posten. Oder hast du mir in dem dahin geklatschten Satz eine kryptsiche Botschaft versteckt?

@Jeanboy

Ähm ja weil Drogen illegal sind? Dein Vergleich hinkt aber wirklich extrem xD


----------



## omega™ (15. September 2013)

Scheinbar nicht... es ist offensichtlich, dass der Release erst am 17.09.2013 ist, es steht überall(in jedem Geschäft, Onlineshop, Magazin, Plakaten, Reklamen an Bushaltestellen usw...) und da kann keiner ankommen mit "Ja, aber ich wusste das nicht".
Deiner Meinung nach würde es ja z.B auch Diebstahl schützen.
Person A ist zur Kneipe gegangen und als er Nachhause möchte denkt er, "Moment ich bin ja mit meinem Fahrrad da" und nimmt das Fahrrad einer anderen Person mit.


----------



## keinnick (15. September 2013)

omega™;5653295 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar nicht... es ist offensichtlich, dass der Release erst am 17.09.2013 ist, es steht überall(in jedem Geschäft, Onlineshop, Magazin, Plakaten, Reklamen an Bushaltestellen usw...) und da kann keiner ankommen mit "Ja, aber ich wusste das nicht".


 
Das ganze ist eh "ein wenig" heuchlerisch. Die selben Leute die hier bei quasi jedem Thema scheinbar bestens informiert sind und zu allem was zu sagen haben, argumentieren mit: "Ich kann ja nicht wissen, dass das Spiel noch gar nicht offiziell auf dem Markt ist". Damit möchte ich keinen explizit ansprechen aber wer sich angesprochen fühlt, kann ja mal 2 Sekunden drüber nachdenken


----------



## Superwip (15. September 2013)

> Scheinbar nicht... es ist offensichtlich, dass der Release erst am 17.09.2013 ist, es steht überall(in jedem Geschäft, Onlineshop, Magazin, Plakaten, Reklamen an Bushaltestellen usw...) und da kann keiner ankommen mit "Ja, aber ich wusste das nicht".
> Deiner Meinung nach würde es ja z.B auch Diebstahl schützen.


 
Das reicht nicht, es müsste schon deutlich sichtbar außen _auf der Packung_ stehen. Der Hersteller ist ja sogar verpflichtet auf der Packung zu schreiben das ein Spiel eine Onlineregistrierung voraussetzt.

Ich nehme an Rockstar arbeitet hier mit voller Absicht im illegalen Bereich da Klagen hier unwahrscheinlich sind und das Budget auch nicht wesentlich belasten würden.


----------



## omega™ (15. September 2013)

Okay, da gebe ich dir recht, aber wie sieht es mit den Nutzungsbedingungen/bestimmungen aus?
Die Sperrung derjenigen, bezog sich ja nur auf Xbox LIVE bzw. den Playstation Pendant.


----------



## Superwip (15. September 2013)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das eine Sperre auch hier anfechtbar ist, selbst wenn ein Spielen vor dem offiziellen Releasetermin in den (Xbox Live/PSN) AGBs explizit verboten ist.

Außerdem wird soweit ich weiß ja nicht nur der Account gesperrt sondern _die Konsole_, man muss eine neue Konsole kaufen um jemals wieder online spielen zu können. Am PC sind wir zum Glück nicht in dieser Form der Willkür der Hersteller ausgeliefert.


----------



## Jeanboy (15. September 2013)

HonkeyCJ schrieb:


> @Jeanboy
> 
> Ähm ja weil Drogen illegal sind? Dein Vergleich hinkt aber wirklich extrem xD


 
Und das Spielen von GTA5 vor Release ist auch illegal


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (15. September 2013)

Ich kann ja irgendwie beide Seiten verstehen. Wenn ICH ein Spiel entwickle, was ich bezahle, dann ist es auch mein Recht zu entscheiden wann das jemand in den Händen halten kann. Andererseits hat man jetzt 4 oder 5 Jahre dran gehockt, wenn es jetzt 3 Tage früher raus kommt ist das auch kein Beinbruch. 

Konsolen sperren halte ich für Unfug, was gäbe denen die rechtliche Grundlage? Rockstar dürfte höchstens wegen AGB-Verstoss (wei bei cheaten) den Acc sperren. Selbst wenn Microsoft raus bekäme, dass ich ein gecrackstes Win 7 benutze, hat Microsoft keine rechtliche Befugnis mir den PC zu sperren.


----------



## HonkeyCJ (15. September 2013)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Und das Spielen von GTA5 vor Release ist auch illegal



Aber genau das wird hier doch diskutiert. Ich stelle auch zu Recht die Frage ist das überhaupt illegal und wenn ja darf man einfach die Konsole sperren?


----------



## RavionHD (15. September 2013)

Wenn ich das Spiel eventuell schon morgen irgendwo bekomme dann warte ich (auch wenn es hart wird) einfach bis es Mitternacht ist und spiele drauf los.
Dann ist es ja offiziell der 17 und damit der Releasetag.
Ich kann ja nicht mit der Begründung gebannt werden dass ich es am 16 gekauft habe...

Ich verstehe nicht wieso Microsoft oder Sony die Konsolen dafür bannen sollten.
Ich kann ja nichts dafür wenn der Shop es mir schon am Montag verkaufen will.

Was wenn ich es morgen bekomme und ich offline Spiele? Ohne Internetanschluss?
Weiß Microsoft dann dass ich, wenn ich wieder mit Xbox Live verbunden bin, das Spiel einen Tag früher gespielt habe und ich bekomme plötzlich am 17 oder 18 September einen Bann?


----------



## s7evin (15. September 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Woher soll der normalsterbliche Kunde wissen dass das verboten ist?
> Am Montag werden es vermutlich schon relativ viele Händler haben, dafür gesperrt zu werden ist doch schwachsinn.
> 
> Wie sieht es aus wenn ich es am Dienstag um 00:01 spiele?
> ...


 
woher wollen die denn wissen, seit wann du das spiel schon hast. . ab 00:01 kannst du ganz normal spielen


----------



## wollekassel (15. September 2013)

Vermutlich sind die Händler unschuldig, weil die Lets Plays mit illegalen kursierenden Mordkopien angefertigt wurden


----------



## Sebastian1980 (15. September 2013)

richtig, ist ja auch bereits seit einigen tagen im netz "erhältlich". das meinte ich ja vorhin schon, am ende wurden wieder nur paar leute gebannt weil sie unvorsichtig mit der warezversion waren. das hätte mit der verfrühten verkaufsthematik hier überhaupt nichts zu tun. und ausschluß aus xboxlive/psn wäre imho je nach nutzungsbestimmungen der netzwerke dann auch gerechtfertigt.


----------



## GTA 3 (15. September 2013)

Bitte wieso soll es illegall sein, das Spiel vorm Release zu zocken ? Kann mir das jemand sagen ? Und jetzt komm mir nicht damit, weil es Rockstar Games sagt. Ich möchte dazu die gesetzliche Klausel sehen. Ich denke das Sperren von Konsolen ist anfechtbar.


----------



## 10203040 (15. September 2013)

Natürlich ist das anfechtbar.


----------



## Superwip (15. September 2013)

Die Frage ist aber ob das jemand macht, eine Konsole ist ja nicht so viel wert das es sich lohnen würde dafür vor Gericht zu ziehen.

Wenn das doch jemand tun würde wäre es aber sehr peinlich für die beteiligten Firmen.


----------



## Laudian (15. September 2013)

Die Leute werden nicht einmal bemerken dass ihre Konsolen gesperrt wurden.

Microsoft wird da einfach einen RoD auslösen, so ungewöhnlich ist das für deren Technikschrott ja anscheinend nicht.


\ironie
Ich glaube nicht dass Konsolen gesperrt werden. Es wird hohe Strafzahlungen für die Händler geben, welche die Spiele zu früh rausgerückt haben, und die Online-Accounts von einigen Spielern der illegal gedownloadeten Version werden gesperrt.


----------



## KingBeike (15. September 2013)

Xbox: Konsole vom Strom, Internet Kabel raus, dann zeigt die Konsole beim Neustart das Jahr 2005 an, GTA 5 rein zocken und gut ist? Am 17 oder 18ten Konsole wieder ans netz und weiter spielen


----------



## omega™ (15. September 2013)

Und die Erfolge?
Die werden sofort freigeschaltet und nicht erst am 17. anhand dieser könnte man es auch nachweisen, sobald die Konsole wieder ans Netz geht.


----------



## Superwip (15. September 2013)

Nicht wenn man die Uhr der Konsole resetted wie er vorgeschlagen hat


----------



## DarkMo (16. September 2013)

also wie schon gesagt wurde, ist der verfrühte verkauf eine sache zw händler und publisher und nicht zw publisher und kunde. es gibt einen releasetag, einen festen stichtag. den gibts ja nicht nur, weils so schön is die kiddies zu ärgern un noch 2 tage warten zu lassen. aber die welt ist nunmal groß, da dauert die ausreichende auslieferung an alle händler uU ein bischen und der erste händler, der es in den händen hält und der letzte liegen zeitlich gut und gerne ein paar tage auseinander. nun will der publisher des spiels aber einen gleichmäßigen gut gedeckten verkaufsstart hinbekommen (auch eine form der image-arbeit) und sagt deshalb, hier, verkauf erst am so und so vielten - allgemein bekannt als release tag. wenn sich da die händler nich dran halten, ist das NICHT die schuld des kunden!

und wegen "wie kann man sowas nich wissen"? ich verfolg auch so hier und da mal ein spiel was mich intressiert. ich zock gern, ich bin hier in diesem forum - und bekomms dennoch oft nich mit. entweder weil das spiel mich nich 100% intressiert, oder weil mans einfach mal verträumt hat oder was weis ich. bis zu dem thread hier wusst ich zum bsp garnich, dass der 17. release sein soll ^^ und das als alter gta fan. aber gut, in dem falle is "release" für mich ja eh erst, wenns fürn pc kommt 

jedenfalls: man kann nicht davon ausgehen, dass der kunde alle möglichen release daten kennt. wie auch schon gesagt wurde: nich umsonst steht soviel schmuh auf der packung. denn: will man sichergehn, dass etwas wahrgenommen werden kann, dann muss es auf der packung stehn. ob die das dann auch wahrnehmen, is ne andre geschichte, aber das ist dann wieder nicht mehr das prob des herstellers ^^ er hat das nötige getan (und das es in irgendwelchen foren oder so steht ist nicht "das nötige").


----------



## ULKi22 (16. September 2013)

Bin ich denn der Einzige dem GTA V am Allerwertesten vorbeigeht? GTA IV (alle 3 Teile) durfte ich ja an der PS3 spielen, schöne Diashow. Warum sollte ich da etwas anderes von GTA V erwarten? Und an San Andreas wird das Spiel sowieso nie ran kommen, noch dazu mit der bescheurten Idee gleich 3 Charaktere gleichzeitig zu spielen.
Ich  werd das Spiel solange in den Händlerregalen stehen lassen bis man es irgendwo für nen 10er bekommt, und da kann Rockstar hypen soviel sie wollen, ich zahle keine 70€ für eine Ruckelorgie.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. September 2013)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Bitte wieso soll es illegall sein, das Spiel vorm Release zu zocken ? Kann mir das jemand sagen ? Und jetzt komm mir nicht damit, weil es Rockstar Games sagt. Ich möchte dazu die gesetzliche Klausel sehen. Ich denke das Sperren von Konsolen ist anfechtbar.


 
Du brauchst dafür keine gesetzliche Grundlage. Wir reden hier immer noch über ein vertraglich vereinbartes Nutzungsrecht an einem Computerprogramm. Wenn das Nutzungsrecht erst ab einem gewissen Datum ausgeübt werden darf, dann ist das so und man hat sich als Vertragspartner daran zu halten. Das steht natürlich unter der Bedingung, dass ein solches Datum im Vertrag festgehalten ist. Ohne dies genauer geprüft zu haben, bezweifle ich, dass in der Rockstar-EULA ein solches Datum genannt ist. Ist mir jedenfalls nie in früheren Fassungen untergekommen, weder bei R*, noch woanders. Microsoft hat meiner Meinung nach erst recht nix damit zu tun. Bestenfalls, wenn in deren Nutzungsbedingungen eine Klausel steht, die auf die Lizenzbedingungen der jeweiligen Spiele verweist.

Da sich bisher keine glaubwürdige Quelle dazu geäußert hat, denke ich mal, dass hier Fälle von Warez betroffen sind und die armen Schwarzkopierer sich so als Opfer von R* und MS darstellen wollen.

Dass R* sich so penetrant gegen jede Veröffentlichung von Bildmaterial stellt, lässt sich in der Tat über das UrhG begründen (Lichtbilder). Sie können das tun, und sie machen es auch. Das einzig Ungewöhnliche daran ist, dass es tatsächlich ungewöhnlich ist. Warum R* das macht, erschließt sich mir nicht. Dem Image ist es jedenfalls nicht wirklich zuträglich.


----------



## KingBeike (16. September 2013)

omega™;5655365 schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Erfolge?
> Die werden sofort freigeschaltet und nicht erst am 17. anhand dieser könnte man es auch nachweisen, sobald die Konsole wieder ans Netz geht.


 
Das wurde bisher bei noch keinem Spiel so gehandhabt, es wurden immer diejenigen gebannt, die so blöd waren mit der Konsole vor release online zu gehen oder keinen aktuellen flash etc hatten. Ich denke nicht, dass Microsoft was gegen das Uhrresetten unternehmen kann.


----------



## RavionHD (16. September 2013)

Lustig, ich habe gerade erst beim Gamestop angerufen, und ohne auch nur ein einziges Wort zu sprechen sagt der Typ mir dass sie GTAV heute nicht verkaufen.
Beim Müller genauso, bleiben noch Mediamarkt oder Saturn.


----------



## Rizzard (16. September 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Lustig, ich habe gerade erst beim Gamestop angerufen, und ohne auch nur ein einziges Wort zu sprechen sagt der Typ mir dass sie GTAV heute nicht verkaufen.
> Beim Müller genauso, bleiben noch Mediamarkt oder Saturn.



Möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Anrufe bei Gamestop und Co am Tag rein kommen nur wegen GTA.

Die Antwort des Mitarbeiters spricht in diesem Fall ja Bände.


----------



## shahisinda (16. September 2013)

Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Bin ich denn der Einzige dem GTA V am Allerwertesten vorbeigeht? GTA IV (alle 3 Teile) durfte ich ja an der PS3 spielen, schöne Diashow. Warum sollte ich da etwas anderes von GTA V erwarten? Und an San Andreas wird das Spiel sowieso nie ran kommen, noch dazu mit der bescheurten Idee gleich 3 Charaktere gleichzeitig zu spielen.
> Ich  werd das Spiel solange in den Händlerregalen stehen lassen bis man es irgendwo für nen 10er bekommt, und da kann Rockstar hypen soviel sie wollen, ich zahle keine 70€ für eine Ruckelorgie.


 
Danke, genauso!


----------



## GTA 3 (16. September 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Du brauchst dafür keine gesetzliche Grundlage. Wir reden hier immer noch über ein vertraglich vereinbartes Nutzungsrecht an einem Computerprogramm. Wenn das Nutzungsrecht erst ab einem gewissen Datum ausgeübt werden darf, dann ist das so und man hat sich als Vertragspartner daran zu halten. Das steht natürlich unter der Bedingung, dass ein solches Datum im Vertrag festgehalten ist. Ohne dies genauer geprüft zu haben, bezweifle ich, dass in der Rockstar-EULA ein solches Datum genannt ist. Ist mir jedenfalls nie in früheren Fassungen untergekommen, weder bei R*, noch woanders. Microsoft hat meiner Meinung nach erst recht nix damit zu tun. Bestenfalls, wenn in deren Nutzungsbedingungen eine Klausel steht, die auf die Lizenzbedingungen der jeweiligen Spiele verweist.
> 
> Da sich bisher keine glaubwürdige Quelle dazu geäußert hat, denke ich mal, dass hier Fälle von Warez betroffen sind und die armen Schwarzkopierer sich so als Opfer von R* und MS darstellen wollen.
> 
> Dass R* sich so penetrant gegen jede Veröffentlichung von Bildmaterial stellt, lässt sich in der Tat über das UrhG begründen (Lichtbilder). Sie können das tun, und sie machen es auch. Das einzig Ungewöhnliche daran ist, dass es tatsächlich ungewöhnlich ist. Warum R* das macht, erschließt sich mir nicht. Dem Image ist es jedenfalls nicht wirklich zuträglich.


 Endlich mal jemand der Ahnung hat, danke.


----------



## Hiazu (16. September 2013)

was stresst ihr alle so rum?
GTA V kommt doch eh erst in ca. einem halben Jahr, also habt Geduld

Wer tut sich das nur an das noch auf der Konsole zu spielen? >.<


----------



## GTA 3 (16. September 2013)

Hiazu schrieb:


> was stresst ihr alle so rum?
> GTA V kommt doch eh erst in ca. einem halben Jahr, also habt Geduld
> 
> Wer tut sich das nur an das noch auf der Konsole zu spielen? >.<


 Ich ! Ihr könnt ja ruhig noch warten.  Meine Special Edition ist heute oder morgen da.


----------



## Rizzard (16. September 2013)

Hiazu schrieb:


> was stresst ihr alle so rum?
> GTA V kommt doch eh erst in ca. einem halben Jahr, also habt Geduld
> 
> Wer tut sich das nur an das noch auf der Konsole zu spielen? >.<



Ähm, ich und viele andere auch.
Laut anderen Aussagen läuft das Spiel recht flüssig, und das reicht mir dann.
Du kannst GTA V natürlich auf die Grafik beschränken und gern noch ein paar Monate warten, aber wer GTA wegen des Gameplays zockt, kann schon jetzt los legen.


----------



## BikeRider (16. September 2013)

Hiazu schrieb:


> was stresst ihr alle so rum?
> GTA V kommt doch eh erst in ca. einem halben Jahr, also habt Geduld
> 
> Wer tut sich das nur an das noch auf der Konsole zu spielen? >.<


 
Sehe ich auch so.
Bis GTA V für den PC kommt fließt noch viel Wasser die Weser runter.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. September 2013)

Im PS-Store ist GTA V seit Samstag um 22 Uhr zu kaufen.


----------



## keinnick (16. September 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Im PS-Store ist GTA V seit Samstag um 22 Uhr zu kaufen.


 
Ja, ist aber nur der Preload. Freigeschaltet wird es erst zu Release.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. September 2013)

Meine Freunde zocken es schon  Hab sogar paar Gameplays von aihnen bekommen.


----------



## Bec00l (16. September 2013)

Lol
wenn ich sowas lese wie Konsole sperren... 
Sorry Leutz aber warum sollte jemandem die Konsole gesperrt werden wenn man ein "legales" Spiel spielt ?
Es ist nicht illegal es zu kaufen bzw. zu besitzen somit auch kein Grund für eine Sperre der ganzen Konsole -.-" 

Die einzige Konsequenz die "lustig" wäre, wäre die Savegames zu löschen xD (wahrscheinlich auch nicht möglich) 

Also mal ruhig bleiben so schlimm wirds schon nicht sein^^


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (16. September 2013)

So meine Spezial Edition grade im Saturn gekauft. Werde aber denke ich bis morgen warten. Habe kein Bock auf eine Online Sperre. Zudem finde ich das auch gerechter den anderen gegenüber.


----------



## Rizzard (16. September 2013)

Bei der PS3 gibt man dir Brief und Siegel das nichts passiert.

» GTA 5: Zu frühe PS3-Spieler müssen keine Strafen fürchten by play3.de


----------



## Seeefe (16. September 2013)

Naja ich finde auch, leute die das SPiel vor Morgen spielen, zu sperren, ist völliger schachsinn und ganz großer Unfug. 

Ich mein, das ist ja das gleiche, wie wenn ich ne 6 in einer Klausur bekomme, weil der Lehrer die vergessen hat...... Genau son Schwachsinn. 

Ist ja nicht das Problem der Kunden, sondern des Publishers. Vor allem ließt bestimmt nicht jeder Gaming Seiten im Netz. Da geht also jetzt einer inen MM oder Saturn, sieht dort heute schon GTA5 und kauft es ganz normal. Dafür kann man sicher nicht den Kunden bestrafen...


----------



## eRaTitan (16. September 2013)

Hab von freunden gehört die Tropähen würden nur Zurückgesetzt


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. September 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht das Problem der Kunden, sondern des Publishers. Vor allem ließt bestimmt nicht jeder Gaming Seiten im Netz. Da geht also jetzt einer inen MM oder Saturn, sieht dort heute schon GTA5 und kauft es ganz normal. Dafür kann man sicher nicht den Kunden bestrafen...


 


Finde ich auch... und deswegen zocke ich es auch jetzt


----------



## eRaTitan (16. September 2013)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Finde ich auch... und deswegen zocke ich es auch jetzt


 
Sag dann mal Bescheid


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. September 2013)

Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Sag dann mal Bescheid


 
Mach ich, ich gehe nachher mal mit der konsole online


----------



## jayzee1980 (24. September 2013)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Finde ich auch... und deswegen zocke ich es auch jetzt


 
aus Protest zum Spieleverbot (Ich lach mich weg und bin tot) zocke ich jetzt auch. Man sollte dämliche Spieleverbote einfach mal verbieten.


----------



## Aaronatorism (2. Oktober 2013)

Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Bin ich denn der Einzige dem GTA V am Allerwertesten vorbeigeht? GTA IV (alle 3 Teile) durfte ich ja an der PS3 spielen, schöne Diashow. Warum sollte ich da etwas anderes von GTA V erwarten? Und an San Andreas wird das Spiel sowieso nie ran kommen, noch dazu mit der bescheurten Idee gleich 3 Charaktere gleichzeitig zu spielen.
> Ich  werd das Spiel solange in den Händlerregalen stehen lassen bis man es irgendwo für nen 10er bekommt, und da kann Rockstar hypen soviel sie wollen, ich zahle keine 70€ für eine Ruckelorgie.



+1 genau so!  *lach*


----------

